# Microsoft Raises Privacy Issues With Tweaked TOS



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Once upon a time, or about two weeks ago, when talking about the new Skydrive.com and why versatility in cloud storage is so important, Microsoft stated, "We believe that your files are not just bits to be syncedand they're certainly not to be scanned to serve advertising. Your files represent possibilities."

So it's interesting that the new Microsoft service agreement states:

When you upload your content to the services, you agree that it may be used, modified, adapted, saved, reproduced, distributed, and displayed to the extent necessary to protect you and to provide, protect and improve Microsoft products and services.

For example, we may occasionally use automated means to isolate information from email, chats, or photos in order to help detect and protect against spam and malware, or to improve the services with new features that makes them easier to use.

Read More


----------



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

They are just following suit to keep up with google. I can't blame them for that. Its just their I don't give a bleep additude towards people who don't like it. Maybe if a lot of people stop using their services they will get the message. Nothing is private any more anyway when you use a "free" service. You are the curency and if they can use information to better sell you things... that is the price we pay for free.


----------

